# FeCl3 as substrate fertilizer tab



## xjia (Sep 19, 2006)

Just wondering, can i use FeCl3 (brownish-yellow colour) as substrate fertilizer to provide Fe for plant.
put FeCl3 into empty capsule that i bought at pharmacy store,then plant it under substrate.

i know that Fe3+ cannot be used by plants,it must be in Fe2+ water soluble form.

questions:
Can FeCl3 used as Fe fertilizers ? 
Is it chemically stable? Is it possible for plant roots to take Fe from it ? 
or its chemically unstable once put into tank(example:binding with other chemical substances makes it useless..... etc).


thanks in advance.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

xjia said:


> Just wondering, can i use FeCl3 (brownish-yellow colour) as substrate fertilizer to provide Fe for plant.
> put FeCl3 into empty capsule that i bought at pharmacy store,then plant it under substrate.
> 
> i know that Fe3+ cannot be used by plants,it must be in Fe2+ water soluble form.
> ...


2 issues right off the bat...

1) FeCl3 - the iron is Fe+3, so that's no good, according to your post.
2) Most gelatin capsules (pharmaceutical ones) are not going to dissolve in aquarium water as they need to reach at least 37°C before they will dissolve.

So, you would have inert (as far as plants are concerned) iron being trapped in a capsule that won't dissolve. You are at least safe from overdosing the tank on iron (which you want at 1ppm or less anyway).


----------



## xjia (Sep 19, 2006)

*bottom line*, can FeCl3 be used by plant root ?Just ignore the capsule solubility at first place.

1.will FeCl3 be stable enough in water ? (means only can be break down to Fe2+ by plant roots)etc..
2.or its very unstable,bond with other chemical substances once put into tank,make it useless.

thanks for the reply.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't think that you should try Iron (III) Chloride Solution (FeCl3). It's a strong oxidising agent.
Check this article out and this one too.


----------

